# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  A dini çfar kafsh jane keto??

## Agon999

Miredita te gjitheve, shpesh kam degjuar per dy kafsh qe ne zonen ku jetoj un nihen si "bukelë/bukelzë" njera dhe "kelb" tjetra". Kam pyetur personat qe njoh t'i pershkruajn keto dy kafsh por nuk arrita te kuptoj cilat jan ato saktesisht dhe si quhen ato ne tjerat gjuhe. Per te paren kam degjuar qe sipas nje legjende ajo eshte e mallkuar prej zotit dhe qe detyra e saj esht t'i mbyt minjet (nuk i han por vetem i mbyt me nje lloj helmi) dhe qe nese e sheh nuk duhet ta frikesojm ose kercenojme.
Ndersa per te dyten kam degjuar qe vret pulat duke ja prer koken dhe qe egziston ne shum lloje.


(e postova temen ne kete forum pasi qe m'u duk me i pershtatshmi)

----------

Kreksi (31-08-2013)

----------


## _MALSORI_

e para eshte *nuselala* ose ne gjuhen popullore *bukla*..http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bukla..i dyti ka mundesi te jete *qelbesi*

----------


## teta

bukla eshte qelbesi ke te drejt,leshon ere te keqe  ne situat mbrojtese
tjetra nuk e di

----------


## K.i EPERM

Bukla(Nuselala) ????? më këtë emer e njohim në Kosovë ,sot në mengjës e kam vrejtë afer rrugës për në punë ,mirëpo sa për Kelbsin :bjondja: elbësi Evropian është diçka tjeter???(Mustela putorius)kryesishtë lëshon nje erë shumë te keqe (jo nga goja) dhe ushqimin e preferuar e ka Pulën ,po u fut në Kaqakun e Pulave vaj-medet se nga frika i mbyt të gjitha!!!!!!

CITM-Ndersa per te dyten kam degjuar qe vret pulat duke ja prer koken dhe qe egziston ne shum lloje.
       ---edhe Buklat jan në shumë lloje---
 Përshendetje

----------

Kreksi (31-08-2013)

----------


## Agon999

Faleminderit per pegjigjet, tani e kam kuptuar qe bukla më sakt e ka emrin nuselalë..por kelbesin ende nuk po kuptoj cka eshte

----------


## Kreksi

Bukla ? 
Nuk kam flokë  në krye  se  sa  shumë bukla kam parë tek unë në fshatin tim, ku, lloj lloj fjalesh thuhen per këtê gjalles  të vogel, ngjet  shume me kitrren e dhelpren,  te njejten ngjyre gati.. 

Kur e shohim tek ne buklen, nuk duhet bere me gisht  kah ajo se,  thojne, te  mbyt me një frym, dhe  kur e shofim,  duhet prekur menjehere  fytin me shuplak te dores..gjest ky qe mendohet  se  te shpeton nga fryma e bukles..

Te ne buklen  nuk e mbysim, dame nuk bene por aqë e vogel eshte por mbetet misterioze  tek fshataret ... tani ma sjellet ndermend,  hera tjera  do e  fotografoj...dhe do ua sjelli ketu te gjall..lol !
te ne ne Drenice ka shume, rrijhne ne fusha apo toka prej dheut  te himet, butë, hapin galeri  nenetoksore me lehet ndoshta, kurre s'kam guxua te iu afrohem, u tutsha se  me fryn prej se  largu....aqë  e vogel por sherrin e mdhe e ban thojshin..

----------


## Agon999

> Bukla ? 
> Nuk kam flokë  në krye  se  sa  shumë bukla kam parë tek unë në fshatin tim, ku, lloj lloj fjalesh thuhen per këtê gjalles  të vogel, ngjet  shume me kitrren e dhelpren,  te njejten ngjyre gati.. 
> 
> Kur e shohim tek ne buklen, nuk duhet bere me gisht  kah ajo se,  thojne, te  mbyt me një frym, dhe  kur e shofim,  duhet prekur menjehere  fytin me shuplak te dores..gjest ky qe mendohet  se  te shpeton nga fryma e bukles..
> 
> Te ne buklen  nuk e mbysim, dame nuk bene por aqë e vogel eshte por mbetet misterioze  tek fshataret ... tani ma sjellet ndermend,  hera tjera  do e  fotografoj...dhe do ua sjelli ketu te gjall..lol !
> te ne ne Drenice ka shume, rrijhne ne fusha apo toka prej dheut  te himet, butë, hapin galeri  nenetoksore me lehet ndoshta, kurre s'kam guxua te iu afrohem, u tutsha se  me fryn prej se  largu....aqë  e vogel por sherrin e mdhe e ban thojshin..


faleminderit per keto informacione qe i tregove, nuk i kam dit keto gjera  :ngerdheshje:  ...tek ne mendojme vetem qe esht e mallkume dhe qe nuk duhet ta kercenojme...per shembull nese hin ne shtepi per ti kerkuar minjet duhet ta lem rahat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Kreksi (01-09-2013)

----------


## Kreksi

Misterioze, nuk i dihet fuqia prandaj i  frigohen fshataret...me nje frym e mbyt gjahun  prej se  largu(keshtu thuhet) ..sa  eshte e besueshme eshte tjeter gje..

----------


## Agon999

> Misterioze, nuk i dihet fuqia prandaj i  frigohen fshataret...me nje frym e mbyt gjahun  prej se  largu(keshtu thuhet) ..sa  eshte e besueshme eshte tjeter gje..


nuk di sa eshte e besueshme por per veti nuk kisha rreziku  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## urtesia

BUKLA dhe  JAZAVECI (kelbun - ere e keqe ) 
Bukla hukaten ngase e ka hukamen, kurse jazaveci nuk hukaten, ushqehet me mij, gjarperinj, mjalte, ...

----------


## Norça.li

***


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badger 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dachse 
anglisht: Badger
gjermanisht: Dachse
shqip: *baldosë, vjedull* 
sërbisht: jazavac (në Kosovë përdoret shprehja „jazbëc“)

***

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesel 

shqip: *bukël/ bukla*
gjermanisht: Wiesel


***

----------

